# Billig Pumpen - Lifetec



## schrope (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo an alle!

Hiermit möchte ich nochmal eine Umfrage zu folgenden Pumpen machen:

1.) TEICHPUMPE LIFETECH SPB-615
     TEICHPUMPE  LIFETECH 14,500 L/ST.  
     PUMPENLEISTUNG 170W  
     ADAPTER 1 1/2
     220 VAC     HMAX- 5.4  M  KABEL  +5 METER
     ZUBEHOER = 1 MUFFE 1 1/2"
     1 MUFFE 25/32/40 MM

      Preis: €119,-

 

2.) ROHR-TEICHPUMPEN LIFETECH HP-16m3
     TEICHUMPE LIFETECH  16,000 L/ST.
     PUMPENLEISTUNG  38W
     STROMVERBRAUCH 100W
     220 VAC     HMAX- 2.8M  
     KABEL  +5 METER
     AUSGANG 75 MM

     Preis: €139,-

 

So, nun bitte ich euch um eure ehrliche Meinung zu den beiden Pumpen.
Für meinen Gebrauch, muss keine großen Höhen überwinden, würden sie reichen.

Falls jemand diese Pumpen im Einsatz hat, bitte um Erfahrungsbericht und falls noch jemand weiß welche Motoren in den Pumpen verbaut sind (Asynchron?) bitte hier nennen.

Danke!


----------



## matzeed7 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

also wenn ich mich net iree, sind die Daten der ersten Pumpe im Vergleich zu einer oase pumpe nicht mal so schlecht. die Aquamax 16000eco benötigt auch 170Watt und dann für den Preis !!!!
Wenn man sie als Pumpe in einem Schwerkraftsystem einsetzt könnte es funktionieren...wie lange sie aber hält weis keiner...


----------



## bussi67 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Hallo Peter

Ich habe die Lifetec SPM 5500 mit 10000 L/h , 78 Watt , jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr bei mir im einsatz .

Sie liegt bei mir in der letzten Filterkammer , und pumpt das Wasser ohne Höhenunterschied durch eine 55 Watt TMC zurück in Teich .

Solange Du keine großen Höhenunterschiede überwinden mußt , oder Druck aufbauen mußt , kann ich die Pumpe Empfehlen .  

Bei mir läuft sie einwandfrei .


----------



## zweistein25 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Immer, wenn von sparsamen Pumpen geredet wird, geht es sehr schnell um die eco-Reihe von Oase. Aus gleichem Haus gibt es doch auch die Optimax-Reihe.

10.000 Liter je Stunde > 65 Watt
15.000 Liter je Stunde > 85 Watt

Warum wird diese Pumpe nie erwähnt? Ich habe noch nichts sparsameres gesehen und plane den Kauf dieser Pumpe. Für Antworten wäre ich also dankbar.


----------



## matzeed7 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

ja stimmt an die habe ich net gedacht!


----------



## matzeed7 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				bussi67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Peter
> 
> Ich habe die Lifetec SPM 5500 mit 10000 L/h , 78 Watt , jetzt seit ca 1 Jahr bei mir im einsatz .



Also diese Pumpe habe ich net gefunden, gibt es da vielleiocht einen link


???? http://www.importstation.de/zzz00503.htm


----------



## bussi67 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				matzeed7 schrieb:
			
		

> Also diese Pumpe habe ich net gefunden, gibt es da vielleiocht einen link




Hi matzeed7

Hier der Link

http://cgi.ebay.de/Lifetech-Teichpumpe-SPB-610-10000-Liter_W0QQitemZ220256986985QQihZ012QQcategoryZ84201QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Ist fast die Gleiche , nur bei mir hieß sie noch SPM 5500.


----------



## Olli.P (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Hi,



			
				zweistein25 schrieb:
			
		

> Immer, wenn von sparsamen Pumpen geredet wird, geht es sehr schnell um die eco-Reihe von Oase. Aus gleichem Haus gibt es doch auch die Optimax-Reihe.
> 
> 10.000 Liter je Stunde > 65 Watt
> 15.000 Liter je Stunde > 85 Watt
> ...



Vielleicht, weil sie einfach zu sparsam im Stromverbrauch sind...... 

Also ich habe die Optimax 15.000 nun seit über einem Jahr im Dauereinsatz und kann mich bislang nicht beklagen. 

Übrigens ist der Stromverbrauch von O..e wahrs. etwas hoch angesetzt. Ich habe nun mehrmals ein Energiemessgerät zwischengeschaltet und immer einen Durchschnittsverbrauch von 75 -77Watt in einer 24h Messung angezeigt bekommen...

Wenn ich nu noch meinen Filter in Schwerkraft betreiben würde/könnte, wär meine Filter-/ Pumpenzusammenstellung wahrs. perfekt.


----------



## zweistein25 (17. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Gut zu wissen. Ich bin ja am planen eines neuen Teiches und die Kosten für die Erhaltung sollten da schon stimmen. Schwerkraftfilter wäre ohnehin meine Vorstellung gewesen. Aber darauf komme ich später noch zurück.


----------



## schrope (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Hallo!

Die Oase Optimax kostet so ca €400,- was ich so gefunden habe und wie oben geschrieben kostet die Lifetec HP-16 €140,-.

Nun eine kleine Kostenrechnung:

Optimax 15000   ca.  75W
Lifetec HP-16     ca. 100W
Lifetec SPB-615  ca. 170W

Bei einem Strompreis (gilt für mein Gebiet) von 9,132 Cent/kWh errechnet sich folgendes für 366 Tage, 24h Betrieb:

Optimax 15000   : €  60,16
Lifetec HP-16     : €  80,22
Lifetec SPB-615  : € 136,23

Okay, die SPB-615 schneidet da nicht so super ab, aber dir HP-16 kostet im Jahr nur ca. €20,- mehr als die Optimax!:shock 
Und wenn man bedenkt das die Anschaffung der Optimax €260,- mehr kostet, kann ich 13 Jahr  lang mehr an Strom verbrauchen, aber welche Pumpe hält das schon druch...... 

Also vom Stromverbaruch her betrachtet sehe ich keinen Grund warum ich mir die seeeehr teure Optimax kaufen sollte!:crazy 

So, nun noch eine andere Frage:
Haben diese Rohrpumpen eigentlich ein lauteres Betriebsgeräusch als die normalen Teichpumpen??
Wenn ja, wäre das natürlich sehr schlecht, denn ich möchte nicht der Pumpe zuhören wenn ich am Teich sitze....


----------



## matzeed7 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				bussi67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi matzeed7
> 
> Hier der Link
> 
> ...



Also ich muss sagen das es nicht die richtige Pumpe ist. Die pumpe von dem Link hat doch 85 Watt, sie sollte aber nur 75Watt haben


----------



## zweistein25 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Die Oase Optimax kostet so ca €400,- was ich so gefunden habe und wie oben geschrieben kostet die Lifetec HP-16 €140,-.
> 
> ...




Rechnerisch völlig richtig. Meine ganz persönliche Lebenserfahrung sagt mir aber eben, dass ich lieber am Anfang etwas mehr investieren sollte.

Ich komme aber bestimmt in ein paar Wochen noch einmal auf das Thema zurück.


----------



## robsig12 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Die Oase Optimax kostet so ca €400,- was ich so gefunden habe und wie oben geschrieben kostet die Lifetec HP-16 €140,-.
> 
> ...



Hallo Schrope,

glückwunsch für Deinen billigen Stromanbieter.

Deine Rechnung stimmt so schon. Bei mir würde sich das anders rechnen, da ich fast 18 Cent bezahle. (Will aber hier keine Umfrage wegen der Strompreise anregen!)

Ich selbst habe aber festgestellt, dass man sich mit billigeren Produkten meist mehr ärgern muss, und diese dann doppelt kaufen muss. Gilt vor allem bei Werkzeug und Elektorgeräten. Ich würde die Optimax nehmen.:smoki


----------



## zweistein25 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				robisg12 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schrope,
> 
> glückwunsch für Deinen billigen Stromanbieter.
> 
> ...




Die 9 Cent habe ich gar nicht so wahrgenommen. Da könnten wir gerne eine Umfrage starten. Wo gibt es denn diesen Preis?


----------



## Plätscher (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

und immer dran denken, der Kwh-Preis auf eurer Stromrechnung ist in der Regel ein Netto Preis also noch die Märchensteuer drauf schlagen.

Wegen Haltbarkeit, meine erste Pumpe war eine billige Baumarktpumpe (Tip) die im Frühjahr eingeschaltet und im Herbst ausgeschaltet wurde. Sie hielt ca. 20J. Wenn man jetzt noch überlegt das die Strompreise mit Sicherheit noch anziehen werden dann ist eine teurere Stromsparende Pumpe eine gute Investition.


----------



## schrope (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*



			
				Plätscher schrieb:
			
		

> und immer dran denken, der Kwh-Preis auf eurer Stromrechnung ist in der Regel ein Netto Preis also noch die Märchensteuer drauf schlagen.


Das ist der Brutto Preis meines reinen kWh-Preises. Ich habe keine sonstigen zusätzlichen Steuern, Abgaben und Netzkosten miteingerechnet, da diese nicht kWh abhängig verrechnet werden!



> Ich selbst habe aber festgestellt, dass man sich mit billigeren Produkten meist mehr ärgern muss, und diese dann doppelt kaufen muss. Gilt vor allem bei Werkzeug und Elektorgeräten. Ich würde die Optimax nehmen


Ja, da bin ich auch ganz deiner Meinung. Ich gebe auch sehr gerne mehr Geld für Qualitativ hochwertige Werkzeuge aus.
Aber ich finde bei solchen Pumpen ist es wie bei Autos. Alle Autos fahren, sowie alle Pumpen pumpen. 
Wie bei Autos ist der Preis und die Marke kein Kriterium dafür ob das Produkt eine lange und zuverlässige Lebensdauer hat.

Natürlich ist es immer geschmacksache für was man sich entscheidet. Aber ich möchte das ganze nur einmal von der wirtschaftlichen Seite betrachten.  

Bezüglich Stromverbrauch:
ich sag jetzt mal das 25W mehr oder weniger keine €260,- mehr an Anschaffungspreis gerechtfertigen, soviel kann sich der Strompreis gar nicht erhöhen!!  

Als Vergleich kann man nun wieder die Autos heranziehen: vor gut einem Jahr wurden die Diesel-Fahrzeuge angepriesen was geht. Und alle kauften sich trotz des um einiges höheren Anschaffungspreises einen Diesel, weil er aufgrund des niedrigeren Dieselpreises und des geringeren Verbrauches einfach billiger war als der Benziner.
Heute ist es wieder andersrum: Der höhere Anschaffungspreis rechnet sich nicht mehr aufgrund des Verbrauchs und des Dieselpreises (bis 20.000km/Jahr bei mehr sieht es NOCH anders aus).

Also um nicht vom Thema zu kommen:
Hoher Preis heißt nicht immer gute Qualität (man erwähne die zahlreichen Ausfälle der Aquamax ECO) und rechnet sich aufgrund des Verbrauches.

Bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!


----------



## Olli.P (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Hi Leute,



			
				schrope schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Die Oase Optimax kostet so ca €400,- was ich so gefunden habe und wie oben geschrieben kostet die Lifetec HP-16 €140,-.



Also ich hab die Optimax 15000 da schon ein wenig günstiger gefunden.....

Hier gibt's die Optimax Pumpen m.M.n. schon mal sehr günstig.

Und ich hab die Pumpen damals bei E..y ein wenig teurer über sofort kaufen erworben....

Wer welche Pumpe bei sich einsetzt muss jedoch letzten Endes jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.

Und wenn ich 'nen KWh Preis von 9 Cent hätte, käme es mir auf ein paar Watt mehr auch nicht unbedingt drauf an.....


----------



## Wuzzel (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Der Strompreis spielt schon eine entscheidende Rolle, um festzustellen, wie schnell sich ein stromsparendes Gerät armortisiert. 
Da scheinen unsere österreichischen Nachbarn ja echt deutlich günstigere Tarife zu haben. 

Vielleicht ist für den einen oder anderen aber auch nicht nur die eigene Geldbörse Motivation genug Energie zu sparen, sondern einfach das Bewusstsein, das Energie endlich ist und der sparsame Verbrauch uns und unseren Nachfahren zum Vorteil sein wird. 

Aber keine Angst auch der eigene Geldbeutel wird mehr geschont, denn der Strompreis wird die nächsten Jahre drastisch steigen ! 

Also kann man die Rechnung von Österreich für Deutschland bald halbieren, dann sind in gut sieben Jahren die höheren Anschaffungskosten raus... bei steigendem Strompreis (und da muss man kein Prophet sein um das zu wissen) vermutlich sogar deutlich eher. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wolf


----------



## Digicat (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Servus Wolf

Wen es interessiert, Hier der Strom + Gas Vergleich "Innerösterreichisch" und International.


----------



## Redlisch (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Billig Pumpen - Lifetec*

Hallo,
die Tabellen sind ja sehr Interessant...

Ich werde dann mal meinen Strom in Frankreich kaufen ...

Wir stehen ja in Deutschland fast an der Spitze der Strom und Gas Preise in Europa ...:evil 

Axel


----------

